# Bluetooth BCM20702A0



## baos (May 2, 2013)

I've been trying to follow the instructions at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-bluetooth.html however I am just not getting the same results.

BCM20702A0 is supported as I found it mentioned in the ng_ubt.c driver.


```
/* Broadcom USB dongles, mostly BCM20702 and BCM20702A0 */
        { USB_VENDOR(USB_VENDOR_BROADCOM),
          USB_IFACE_CLASS(UICLASS_VENDOR),
          USB_IFACE_SUBCLASS(UDSUBCLASS_RF),
          USB_IFACE_PROTOCOL(UDPROTO_BLUETOOTH) },
};
```


```
ugen7.2: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus7
ubt0: <Broadcom Corp BCM20702A0, rev 2.00/1.12, addr 2> on usbus7
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```

Also no device exists:

```
% cd /dev
% ls *bt*
ls: No match.
%
```


```
% service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```


```
FreeBSD .ed.shawcable.net 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r250139: Wed May  1 06:32:31 MDT 2013     
[email]darren@.ed.shawcable.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# sysctl -a | grep ubt
dev.ubt.0.%desc: Broadcom Corp BCM20702A0, rev 2.00/1.12, addr 2
dev.ubt.0.%driver: ubt
dev.ubt.0.%location: bus=1 hubaddr=1 port=7 devaddr=2 interface=0
dev.ubt.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x0a5c product=0x21e8 devclass=0xff devsubclass=0x01 sernum="0002723E8944" release=0x0112 mode=host intclass=0xff intsubclass=0x01 intprotocol=0x01 
dev.ubt.0.%parent: uhub7
```


----------



## baos (May 15, 2013)

`# cp /etc/defaults/bluetooth.device.conf /etc/bluetooth/ubt0.conf` solved the issue.


----------

